# Should Uber provide us free water?



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

WE all know that Uber likes us drivers to have an endless supply of free water. Thee usually intimidate drivers by threatening them for exclusion if their star rating falls below whatever they say that month - but give free water and they may rate you higher - like that distinguishes between a more professional driver or not?

I think that this offering should be backed up by Uber - they could even advertise their brand - hey even thank us for being their distribution?

So - what say all of you?X?X?X?X?X???


----------



## MJP (Jul 1, 2014)

I just started a week ago. I had 2 riders who talked about drivers offering water. Both of them said they refused because they knew the drivers have to pay for it.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Economic Desperation: The reason I drive for uber at all, and the reason I hand out waters. 
Hint: Check out the prices on larger waters (16oz instead of the little ones) and start rolling these out instead of the smaller ones, because the consumer is actually (in my experience) less likely to take the bigger ones because now they've got a big water bottle to figure out what to do with...Also I don't offer it to groups totaling 3 or more, because then they might actually encourage eachother and TAKE the damn things, God Forbid.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

If they gave us free water, they would probably up the commission by 5%.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree with a reduced water price and free promotional.....Perhaps it would be to their advantage to actually have incentive driven "regional" water distribution centers (of course for uber drivers only) where we could pay say like a seriously reduced price for a case of water with their logo on each bottle......


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I tried offering water very briefly (last year when the rates were higher), I ended up with a lot of half empty water bottles left in my back seat. It just wasn't worth the trouble in my opinion. Now that the rates are lower, and therefore so is my income, it's definitely not worth it.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't "offer" water as much as I have some 8oz bottles tucked in the pouch in the back of the passenger seat, available if someone wants it. If someone has a coughing fit, complains about the weather being hot, or otherwise demonstrates that a bottled water would be appreciated, I'll point them out. Otherwise, if they don't ask for one, I won't offer one. I just restocked with a 24-pack of 8oz bottles last week; the one before that lasted for a month and a half.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

I just started to offer water. I noticed maybe out of 5 days only 3 total passengers actually drank them. It's nice to have them there just in case.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I dont mind providing the water, if there was an actual profit in doing the job. But having a job that doesn't even pay enough to exist on the face of the earth. It would be nice if the job paid a liveable wage.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> It would be nice if the job paid a liveable wage.


That's crazy talk. Off to the gulag with you.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

An extra $3 would cover the water bottle cost for us. That would be nice.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I only offer water to folks I've picked up from the airport. They also tend to be the highest tippers. Coincidence?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Anastasia said:


> WE all know that Uber likes us drivers to have an endless supply of free water. Thee usually intimidate drivers by threatening them for exclusion if their star rating falls below whatever they say that month - but give free water and they may rate you higher - like that distinguishes between a more professional driver or not?
> 
> I think that this offering should be backed up by Uber - they could even advertise their brand - hey even thank us for being their distribution?
> 
> So - what say all of you?X?X?X?X?X???


_Do cabs offer water ,gum,mints or phone chargers? Just saying&#8230;.._


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Use this line and you will never have to worry about water again 

"Sorry I ran out, it's been a long day"

You welcome


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

jakob said:


> Use this line and you will never have to worry about water again
> 
> "Sorry I ran out, it's been a long day"
> 
> You welcome


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Your poll needs one more option.

DON'T GIVE OUT WATER.

Uber will never give out water to drivers. Water bottles are bulky and very heavy. The distribution is not worth the effort.


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

Costco 72 bottles f like 7.00 bucks. So less than .10 a bottle


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I think it would make more sense to buy one of those giant water containers with a spout, and offer some cups that you can wash at the end of the day. then refill the container with tap water.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Wait this just in! You have qualified for a new bonus. 15% off all bottled water at Costco.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I bought a 24 pack for $3 or $4...its lasted me a month or so and i still have some left. Most people don't take it, and i have the armrest down with cool water at their disposal.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I buy 28 packs of 16 oz bottles for less than $0.10/bottle. No passenger has ever taken one. I drink them though. Better than drinking sodas. I get them cheap, so if a passenger wants one, its not a big deal, but free is better. Chances are though, I'd have to drive into DC to one of their hotel conference room "offices" to get it, and I'd still buy my own because it would not be worth my gas to drive into DC. 

It would be better for them to work out a deal with a local merchant, and offer free coupons for a case of bottled water. For Example, every town has a WalMart. If Uber worked out a deal with Wal-Mart, they could perhaps email drivers coupons for a free case of Deer Park water at their local WalMart. WalMart accepts the coupons, gives out the water, and Uber pays them for the waters, plus a nominal processing fee (normal for coupon redemption).


----------



## Ethan Kmetz (May 9, 2017)

Anastasia said:


> WE all know that Uber likes us drivers to have an endless supply of free water. Thee usually intimidate drivers by threatening them for exclusion if their star rating falls below whatever they say that month - but give free water and they may rate you higher - like that distinguishes between a more professional driver or not?
> 
> I think that this offering should be backed up by Uber - they could even advertise their brand - hey even thank us for being their distribution?
> 
> So - what say all of you?X?X?X?X?X???


No.. you should write it off on your taxes like a normal person. I write everything off that I can. Mileage, water, Uber signage and lights


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Local casinos. Free advertising for them and free water for me.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Anastasia said:


> WE all know that Uber likes us drivers to have an endless supply of free water. Thee usually intimidate drivers by threatening them for exclusion if their star rating falls below whatever they say that month - but give free water and they may rate you higher - like that distinguishes between a more professional driver or not?
> 
> I think that this offering should be backed up by Uber - they could even advertise their brand - hey even thank us for being their distribution?
> 
> So - what say all of you?X?X?X?X?X???


Tell you what, when I started making less than minimum-wage, EVERYTHING CAME OUT OF MY CAR. No water, chargers, musical preferences, etc.

Bare bones -- matches the pay.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Zombie zombie it's a zombie


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

You say free water like the liberal kids say "free healthcare".

Give water away, don't, makes no diff to me or anyone else...but nothing is free.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Why are you guys replying to a thread from two and a half years ago (2014)?

Free stuff shouldn't be and hasn't been a thing for 2 years.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Anastasia said:


> WE all know that Uber likes us drivers to have an endless supply of free water. Thee usually intimidate drivers by threatening them for exclusion if their star rating falls below whatever they say that month - but give free water and they may rate you higher - like that distinguishes between a more professional driver or not?
> 
> I think that this offering should be backed up by Uber - they could even advertise their brand - hey even thank us for being their distribution?
> 
> So - what say all of you?X?X?X?X?X???


Where's the answer for I don't care if pax receive free water? When I used to provide water, my rating was 4.83. Now that I don't provide water, my rating is 4.92. I don't believe free water helps the driver in any way. Just speaking from my experience.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm selling the deer park water in my taxi for $1.00 each...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SeahawkTim said:


> I don't "offer" water as much as I have some 8oz bottles tucked in the pouch in the back of the passenger seat, available if someone wants it. If someone has a coughing fit, complains about the weather being hot, or otherwise demonstrates that a bottled water would be appreciated, I'll point them out. Otherwise, if they don't ask for one, I won't offer one. I just restocked with a 24-pack of 8oz bottles last week; the one before that lasted for a month and a half.


Exactly what I do, you are only asking for people to waste your water by offering it. I bought a small case and have 2 bottles in my door and don't even keep them cold, and they are only there for the people who ask. I still got almost all the bottles still. I also have gum, but that is more for myself than for the pax, and again I do not offer them to every guest but in the event they ask I have it.

I personally do not do this for a source of water, but for you cheap frugal guys, most car dealerships give out free water I noticed, as I use them sometimes as bathroom breaks and they may also be a good free way to kill time as many have televisions and free wifi, and not burn gas by sitting in the service lobby. Some are located in good areas. Some may only offer to people interested in buying cars, and it is fun free entertainment. I always make it a point to the salespeople that I am only there to kill time and have no intentions of buying a car, but that won't stop most of them.



Grahamcracker said:


> Where's the answer for I don't care if pax receive free water? When I used to provide water, my rating was 4.83. Now that I don't provide water, my rating is 4.92. I don't believe free water helps the driver in any way. Just speaking from my experience.


I agree with you and I also noticed that very rarely Lux riders ask for water lol, it seems to only happen on X


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Anastasia said:


> WE all know that Uber likes us drivers to have an endless supply of free water. Thee usually intimidate drivers by threatening them for exclusion if their star rating falls below whatever they say that month - but give free water and they may rate you higher - like that distinguishes between a more professional driver or not?
> 
> I think that this offering should be backed up by Uber - they could even advertise their brand - hey even thank us for being their distribution?
> 
> So - what say all of you?X?X?X?X?X???


Don't give away water. Don't stock it.


----------



## Paxhole_supreme (May 4, 2017)

Uhm why are you offering anything at all? This is a RIDESHARE service not a limo or taxi. Uber has set unrealistic expectation for drivers and pax and you all are playing into it


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Perhaps Uber could offer water with their brand on the label.


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Anzac said:


> Costco 72 bottles f like 7.00 bucks. So less than .10 a bottle


But at net ten cents a mile, that's still too much.
What would be better is an extra mile drive at rider expense to the market.


----------

